
Student hacker grabbed personal data of thousands of Maryland students - fortran77
https://edscoop.com/student-hacker-grabbed-personal-data-of-thousands-of-maryland-students/
======
tastroder
"sequential brute force attack"

Do I read that correct as "Your child's password is $username$birthday"?

